# let sleeping dogs lie



## tuna (Aug 26, 2010)

Υπάρχει κάποιος αντίστοιχος ιδιωματισμός στη γλώσσα μας;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2010)

Εννοείς πλην του "Μη θίγετε τα κακώς κείμενα";


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2010)

Ίσως και _μην ταράζεις τα νερά_ και, λίγο πιο ιδιωματικά, _λαγός τη φτέρη έσειε, κακό της κεφαλής του_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Συγκεντρωτικά:
*αφήνω τα πράγματα όπως τα βρίσκω*
Αρνητικά:
*δεν ταράζω τα νερά
δεν θίγω τα κακώς κείμενα (ή: τα καλώς κείμενα)
δεν ξύνω πληγές
δεν ανακατεύω τα σκατά*


----------



## tuna (Aug 26, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Το "δεν ξύνω πληγές" ήταν αυτό ακριβώς που χρειαζόμουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

Μην μπλέκεσαι εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν
Μη φυτρώνεις εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2010)

_(Άσχετο με το αρχικό ερώτημα)_ Σε κάποιον βαθμό οι φρ. *don't rock the boat* και *don't make waves* είναι συνώνυμα της φρ.* let (the) sleeping dogs lie*.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Οι οποίες πάνε μάλλον στο _μην ταράζεις τα νερά_, και λόγω του υγρού στοιχείου ή όπως έλεγε ο παππούς μου: _Απού κάθεται καλά και πέλαγο γυρεύει. :)_


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2010)

Να προσθέσουμε στην ίδια σημασία και τις εκφράσεις *let well alone*, *leave well enough alone*.

Do not try to change something lest you make it worse. _For example, This recipe has turned out fine in the past, so leave well enough alone._ The idea behind this expression dates from ancient Greek times, specifically Aesop's fable about a fox who refused a hedgehog's offer to take out its ticks lest, by removing those that are full, other hungry ones will replace them. Put as *let well alone* from the early 1700s, it was first recorded as *let well enough alone* in 1827.
http://www.answers.com/topic/leave-well-enough-alone​
Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν να πουν οι αισωπολόγοι και από ποια συλλογή προέρχεται ο μύθος, αλλά δεν τον βρήκα στους Μύθους του Wikisource. Αρκεστείτε σε μετάφραση:

Aesop was defending a demagogue at Samos who was on trial for his life when he told this story: 'A fox was crossing a river but she got swept by the current into a gully. A long time passed and she couldn't get out. Meanwhile, there were ticks swarming all over the fox's body, making her quite miserable. A hedgehog wandered by and happened to see the fox. He took pity on her and asked if he should remove the ticks, but the fox refused. The hedgehog asked the reason why, and the fox replied, "These ticks have taken their fill of me and are barely sucking my blood at this point, but if you take these ticks away, others will come and those hungry new ticks will drink up all the blood I have left!" And the same is true for you, people of Samos: this man will do you no harm since he is already wealthy, but if you condemn him to death, others will come who do not have any money, and they will rob you blind!' ​
Από το _Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs_ (*let well alone*):

_Well_ is normally considered here as a noun (‘what is well’), rather than an adverb. The proverb is also frequently found in the form _l__eave well alone_.

The shomaker thought to make his house greater. ...They pulled downe foure or fiue postes of the house. ...Why said Scoggin, when it was well you could not let it alone.
[_c_ 1570 _Scoggin's Jests_ (1626) 76]
When a Person is tolerably well, and is subject to no painful or dangerous Distemper, I think it his Duty...to _let Well alone_.
[1740 G. Cheyne _Essay on Regimen_ p. xxxvi.]
Joanna quoted to me the other day an excellent proverb applied to health: ‘Let well alone.’
[1822 M. Edgeworth _Letter_ 12 Jan. (1971) 317]
This immortal work...will stand for centuries. ...It is well: it works well: let well alone.
[1829 T. L. Peacock _Misfortunes of Elphin_ ii.]
I don't think it's ever a good idea to tamper with tradition. Leave well enough alone, I say.
[1985 R. R. Irvine _Ratings are Murder_ xx.]
From what I can tell, most people are members of the ‘Let's Leave Well Enough Alone’ and ‘If It Ain't Broke, Don't Fix It’ clubs.
[2002 _Washington Post_ 17 May B6]

Στο τέλος βλέπουμε και την πρόσφατη αμερικανική εκδοχή: *If it ain't broke, don't fix It*.

This expression has been popularized from the idea that any attempt to improve on a system that already works well is pointless, and may even be detrimental. Reportedly it originated in the United States in the 20th century from Bert Lance who, as a government official, was quoted in May 1977 issue of Nation's Business as saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." Lance's advice, according to William Safire, "has become a source of inspiration to anti-activists."​


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2010)

Το ρητό αυτό διάφοροι συγγραφείς μανατζαρέικων το αντιστρέφουν (if it ain't broke, fix it) διότι έτσι βρίσκουν κι εκείνοι δουλειά.

Και σχετική κρητική παροιμία που δεν θα τη βρείτε στα βιβλία αυτά:
Όποιος καλά του κάθεται και πιο καλά γυρεύει
ο διάολος του κώλου του κουκιά του μαγειρεύει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2010)

Ωραία η μαντιναδοπαροιμία, Σαράντ! 
Να 'χα τώρα ένα πιάτο κουκιά ξερά, βραστά με λαδολέμονο...

Σχετικό με το if it ain't broke, don't fix it: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=35663&postcount=147 ;)


----------

